# Max aged 5 weeks



## jo_hall (Feb 26, 2012)

Here are a couple of photos that Sylvia (SYLML cockapoo) sent me today - Max is now just over 5 weeks old now. 

His colour and markings have changed quite a lot since he was 3 weeks old. He still has a white chest, but the markings on his face have gone completely. Is this normal? I knew that his apperance would change a bit but not this much!

I'm going to visit him again at the weekend when he will be 6 weeks old, so I wonder what he will look like then!! 

Max aged 5 weeks


















Max aged 3 weeks


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Such a cutie, i'm no expert but i would say that's completely normal. Coats do tend to lighten or darken as they get older. I have a 6 week old and his white patches are fading as he gets older


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Adorable! what a sweet little baby


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah so cute. No idea about markings, sorry.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Max is very cute - Beau's coat changed a lot as was mostly apricot with blonde and now mostly blonde with apricot


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry - just realised that the last picture is when he was 3 weeks! It does seem to have changed a lot but I am sure someone who has more expertise than me will advise you  x


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Jo

I'm no expert on markings but Flo hasn't lost her white patch on her head or on her nose at the moment. She has what they call a dollar mark on the top of her head and Sylvia did say that might go but I am looking at Max at the moment and am actually wondering if he is the same dog that you took the pic of at 3 weeks. I certainly remember seeing some dogs on Saturday with a white patch on their head still.

Might be worth a call if you are not sure. I think they were being microchipped this week as well.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

daffodil said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> I'm no expert on markings but Flo hasn't lost her white patch on her head or on her nose at the moment. She has what they call a dollar mark on the top of her head and Sylvia did say that might go but I am looking at Max at the moment and am actually wondering if he is the same dog that you took the pic of at 3 weeks. I certainly remember seeing some dogs on Saturday with a white patch on their head still.
> 
> Might be worth a call if you are not sure. I think they were being microchipped this week as well.


I did wonder if it was the same pup as does seem to have changed a lot in two weeks! Mistakes happen when sending photos so maybe it is just that


----------



## jo_hall (Feb 26, 2012)

Im wondering myself whether its the same puppy that we chose when we went to visit to Sylvia. That why I posted on here to see what you guys thought! Im going to contact here today about this as I really dont think that this much change wouldve happened in 2 weeks. Im feeling a bit worried to be honest, and really hope that she didnt make a mistake when we went to choose Max, and let us choose a puppy that someone else had already reserved - or something like that.

Im really glad Im going to visit again on Saturday and will be able to see for myself what all the other puppies are like now. x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

He is beautiful - hope there has not been a mix up?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would definitely get in touch as it could be just a genuine mistake with the photos and will put your mind at rest. I showed my 18 year old daughter the photos without telling her it was supposed to be the same pup and she said "aaahh what gorgeous puppies"! I told her it was the same pup and she said "no they're not as one has a lot of white and the other doesn't"! I am no expert but looking more closely would almost certainly agree that it isn't the same one though still very gorgeous  Hope you manage to get it sorted out x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely photos and I too thought it was of a different puppy but like others have said I'm no expert either and I'm sure a quick phone call will put your mind at rest. I know all pups are different but when I saw my Bertie at just over 4 weeks and then again at around 6 weeks and then when I went to pick him up near 8 weeks the only thing that changed in the times I saw him was he got bigger, his coat got curlier and longer his colour stayed the same, which was chocolate with a white bib. Just out of curiosity how does she tell which pup belongs to which family, does she put collars on them or paint a toe nail or does she just rely on memory?


----------



## jo_hall (Feb 26, 2012)

Well I emailed Sylvia the photo that we took of Max when we went to visit the puppies at 3 weeks old and asked her to double check that the photos she sent were of the same puppy. She says that it is definitely the same puppy and that all of them apart from 1 of the girls (I think that Flo - Daffodil's puppy) have lost their white marking on their faces. I think she just keeps track of which puppy belongs to which family from memory. Luckily I am going to visit the puppies agin on Saturday, so will be able to see for myself and put my mind at ease. I will keep everyone posted and take some photos of Max when he is 6 weeks old at the weekend x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm glad you got a quick response, maybe his white markings are lurking under his longer hair  Did Max have any other distinguishing marks? Maybe take a few of the photos that you took of him with you and you can compare what he was like then to now. Let us know how it goes Saturday and enjoy your puppy cuddles.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello

They look like 2 different pups to me.  Again, I'm no expert on how coats change but I don't think you would lose all those white patches in just 2 weeks?

My pup's a tri-parti so a real mix of colours and shades. He had white tips on his back feet when we saw him at 4 weeks. When we went to pick him up I couldn't see them - the black fur had grown over them but they were still there.

Is it Jo-Jo who has a catalogue of cockapoo coats/colours? She might be able to help more.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Jo

I also think he looks different as Biscuit had cream/apricot marking on his face and top of head and they are still there, although faded. But this took weeks and I think it would be too quick for the hair to grow over it in 2 weeks. I also thought the 5 week puppy looks a bit smaller/shorter but it could just be the pics.

Hope everything is OK!


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

So cute and tiny!! I remember getting pictures of Monty from day 1 when he was born. We chose him at 6 weeks and the breeder was calling them all by their names so that by the time he came home, he already knew it.

Bet you can't wait!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

jo_hall said:


> Well I emailed Sylvia the photo that we took of Max when we went to visit the puppies at 3 weeks old and asked her to double check that the photos she sent were of the same puppy. She says that it is definitely the same puppy and that all of them apart from 1 of the girls (I think that Flo - Daffodil's puppy) have lost their white marking on their faces. I think she just keeps track of which puppy belongs to which family from memory. Luckily I am going to visit the puppies agin on Saturday, so will be able to see for myself and put my mind at ease. I will keep everyone posted and take some photos of Max when he is 6 weeks old at the weekend x


Glad Sylvia has put your mind at rest for now as there isn't much you can do until you see Max again on Saturday and you will be able to compare all the other puppies. Maybe some puppies do lose their markings quickly and we could all be wrong  The Cavvie we had was a ruby and had a white patch on her face from the day she was born which never disappeared but these hairs seemed to come out more than the ruby colour so maybe this is what has happened. Hope it all turns out well for you and maybe JoJo (who has My Dogs Life and researched coat colours) will be able to shed some light on this as she does love her Poo colours  x


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Jo,

We got our pup Hope from sylvia, like you when we received the first updated pickies two/three weeks after we chose our pup we thought exactly the same, that it wasnt the pup we chose  however I never queried it as she was just as beautiful and I am glad we stuck with Hope as she is gorgeous 

I have linked below my initial thread which shows our first few pictures, the first we took when I chose her, the next ones were sent over by Sylvia... If you look at her back right foot in the first picture she hasnt got white sock and she has white markings on her nose... Then on the other pictures she has a clear white sock on back foot and no white markings on her head! Hope has still got a white chin, white socks and white chest now that have not faded at all!! It did amaze me at the time that Sylvia could mentally remember who's was which pup, especially with the apricots as they are so similar . Good luck and enjoy your visit on Saturday xx

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5481&highlight=Hope+sylml


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

NellyBean said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> We got our pup Hope from sylvia, like you when we received the first updated pickies two/three weeks after we chose our pup we thought exactly the same, that it wasnt the pup we chose  however I never queried it as she was just as beautiful and I am glad we stuck with Hope as she is gorgeous
> 
> ...


Sorry Helen I completely forgot about your Thread about Hope and the potential mix up  I do see why you stuck with your Hope though as she is really gorgeous  x


----------



## jo_hall (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree with everyone, and really dont think this is the same puppy. Although Im not sure why the breeder would tell me that the puppy's white markings had faded if they hadnt. Im really feeling quite nervous about the visit on Saturday as I dont know what to expect. I am going to be on the look-out for the puppy that we chose when they were 3 weeks old, and if he is there then I will tell Sylvia that I think there has been a mix up. She has said that the white markings on all of the puppies apart from 1 have faded, but Im still not 100% convinced. Will keep you posted and take some more photos on Saturday x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck with the visit and try not to worry until then as they are all gorgeous puppies and if there is a mix up and Sylvia is trying to dig herself out of a hole like most of us suspect due to previous comments then you will need to tell her that the original Max is the one you want unless of course you don't mind having the one in the photos! If you take along a photo as photographic evidence and see the original Max she wont be able to argue with you. I hope it all goes well as you really don't want the joy of owning a puppy spoilt before you even get him home  x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I really have to agree with the other posts. I very much doubt that this is the same pup. That's quite a bit of white that has disappeared in a very short amount of time. Nacho had little tiny bits of white on his paws which disappeared over a couple of months. He still has white on his chest and on his head which never disappeared. The breeder also kept coloured collars on the pups. Nacho was called 'yellow pup' - he still had this collar on when we collected him. Also find it very surprising that she remembers each individual pup and who they belong to???? With the so-called changes how could she keep up? Hmmm.

Good luck for Saturday! I'm sure it will work out - I imagine all the pups are absolutely cute bundles of fluff! xx


----------

